# ft Pickens?



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Alright guys I need a report... I'll be out there Sunday looking for some fish.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i don't think anybody will be out in this triple digit heat.
it's 90 degrees at 12 midnight.

jack


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yea Dam its hot!! Good luck though


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeah stupid hot right now


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pickens*

Watch the Superboat race instead.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Well we were out there from 830-230. Decent amount of Spanish, a lot of bait, seagulls too. Actually ended up hooking one and having one tangled up at the same time. Not too bad of a day


----------

